# Anyone know what kind of snake this is?



## JWHunter (Oct 19, 2007)

It's a big debate among some of my family members, anybody know for sure what species?


----------



## djd (Feb 21, 2008)

Eastern fox snake, many people confuse with a Massasauga rattlesnake.


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

Looks like a dead one!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Younggun (Oct 29, 2008)

Massasuaga (sp) rattle snake. Endangered. Protected. If ya killed it, take it off the Internet


----------



## MontcalmCounty (Apr 1, 2013)

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fox_snake


http://www.michigan.gov/mobi/dnr/0,,7-153-10370_12145_12201-61210--,00.html 

Here are a couple links, seems to be commonly mistaken for rattlesnake, and have a very limited range.


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

Looks like a Northern Water Snake to me.

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10370_12145_12201-61196--,00.html


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm going with Eastern Hognose Snake.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

PaleRider said:


> Looks like a Northern Water Snake to me.
> 
> http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10370_12145_12201-61196--,00.html


X2.....


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Younggun said:


> Massasuaga (sp) rattle snake. Endangered. Protected. If ya killed it, take it off the Internet


There's no rattle on it, not a rattle snake.


----------



## Padilen (Jun 18, 2013)

Is that a frog or toad in its mouth. I'm on cell phone so pic is small.
It looks to have a wide short body so I'd go with hog nose. But it's hard for me to see.


----------



## PWood (Aug 6, 2004)

Here's a pic of an Eastern Hognose. Close, but not sure if they're the same species.


----------



## Padilen (Jun 18, 2013)

ih772 said:


> There's no rattle on it, not a rattle snake.


I'm not sure that's always true. I thought they could break off.
I'm going hunting for my books.
I had a pic of a water snake but must have deleted it.


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

Its a fox 

Sent from my HTCEVODesign4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Crayfish Trapper said:


> I'm going with Eastern Hognose Snake.


+1 tip off is the pointy head


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

A better look at the head would be very helpful...if it looks like it has a pig nose, it's a hog nose but if its normal, it's an eastern fox 

Sent from my HTCEVODesign4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

I think it is a hognose, but here is a pic of a Michigan milk snake that are also commonly mistaken for the massasauga.

Sent from my Desire HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## JWHunter (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm fairly sure it's not a rattler. From what I've read here it sounds like it's probably a hognose because there was some discussion about large nostrils/snout.


----------



## Padilen (Jun 18, 2013)

JWHunter said:


> I'm fairly sure it's not a rattler. From what I've read here it sounds like it's probably a hognose because there was some discussion about large nostrils/snout.


I have known / called them puff adders
The will act like a cobra. Then play possum.
I can't see the head I based my guess on body shape.


----------



## thiel11 (Nov 20, 2012)

Padilen said:


> I have known / called them puff adders
> The will act like a cobra. Then play possum.
> I can't see the head I based my guess on body shape.


 
Are there Puff Adders in Michigan? I know they are a big deal in Africa and extremely poisonous, but I didn't even think they were in the state. Honestly that what I thought I looked because of the fat short body. I have very little snake knowledge though.


----------



## Padilen (Jun 18, 2013)

Not , poisons just an act. 
It's not a real puff adder
Many people Michigan call it that, we seem to like being unique.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Worm food!


----------



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

We used to call the hognose snake a puff adder out East too. But I think you have a water snake there. The fox snakes are normally not so chubby - though yours could have eaten recently. Regardless, all are basically harmless, so lets hope it wasn't killed intentionally.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Padilen said:


> I'm not sure that's always true. I thought they could break off.
> I'm going hunting for my books.
> I had a pic of a water snake but must have deleted it.


You can tell there's never been a rattle on its tail, its not a rattle snake.


----------



## Padilen (Jun 18, 2013)

ih772 said:


> You can tell there's never been a rattle on its tail, its not a rattle snake.


I can't make out a lot in OP photo. I never thought it was a rattle snake. I just thought it was possible for a rattle snake to loose its rattle. I can't positively I.D. the snake from photo.
The thick , short body is similar to the hognose I have seen. The water snakes Ive seen have all been thinner, longer. 
I'm not into snakes,I just like to know what Ive come across.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Hognose and there was really no need to kill it.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Have caught several around my house.








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

Here are a couple pictures of a Northern Water Snake from my backyard....you be the judge.

A close up of the nose would help identify it.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

JWHunter said:


> It's a big debate among some of my family members, anybody know for sure what species?


i dont see a picture but im getting the impression its dead. way to kill first and ask later. if you want to post the picture again i can identify it for you. i can tell you there is no need to kill any snake in michigan. the only one that can harm you in any way is the massasauga and its illegal to even touch one with a stick. not only that but they are about as harmless as a venomous snake can get.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

2PawsRiver said:


> Have caught several around my house.
> View attachment 42130
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


oh no! look how terrible and aggressive it is! kill it!


----------



## CaseBones (Jan 28, 2010)

It's a picture, and it's not proven who even took the picture. The poster posted a picture of a snake. I don't know about you, but I can't tell the livingness or deadness of an animal from a grainy picture. Stop accusing the poster of killing the animal. They have not confirmed if they killed it, or if it was even in their own back yard. Simply stated it was a debate amongst family members. Way to accuse first and ask questions later. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JWHunter (Oct 19, 2007)

FishMichv2 said:


> i dont see a picture but im getting the impression its dead. way to kill first and ask later. if you want to post the picture again i can identify it for you. i can tell you there is no need to kill any snake in michigan. the only one that can harm you in any way is the massasauga and its illegal to even touch one with a stick. not only that but they are about as harmless as a venomous snake can get.


First of all I had nothing to do with the condition of this snake. This picture was taken over a hundred miles away from me and the only time I saw this snake was in this picture, so save your judgment, you're just as responsible for this snakes death as I am.

p.s. You seem to be the only one who can't see the picture, so I'm not sure what your issue is there


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

JWHunter said:


> Thank you for having some sense and faith in your fellow Michigan Sportsman Forum members. It's much easier to be ignorant and spew hate and judgment.


oh give me a break, its a simple mistake. i assumed and i shouldnt have but most of the time its a correct assumption. there is no reason to have faith in our fellow michigan sportsmen when most of these snake threads are filled with "it would be a dead snake if it were near me" comments. again, my bad but take it easy with the "not having sense" ignorant" and "spewing hate."


----------



## Padilen (Jun 18, 2013)

One post said worm food . This might have been they could see the snake in the pic better than me. Or it could have meant kill it .
Either way the majority of posts stated not to harm any snake in MI.
No reason too because they are harmless.
So I disagree with the 
Dead if its by me statement.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Padilen said:


> One post said worm food . This might have been they could see the snake in the pic better than me. Or it could have meant kill it .
> Either way the majority of posts stated not to harm any snake in MI.
> No reason too because they are harmless.
> So I disagree with the
> Dead if its by me statement.


 I never kill snakes or any of the other creatures people normaly kill out of fear or ignorance:nono:.Snakes head apeared to be damaged in the photo and looked as if it were dead.Hence the statement worm food.


----------



## Padilen (Jun 18, 2013)

junkman said:


> I never kill snakes or any of the other creatures people normaly kill out of fear or ignorance:nono:.Snakes head apeared to be damaged in the photo and looked as if it were dead.Hence the statement worm food.


That's what I thought you meant. So in this thread No body suggested it be killed.


----------



## thiel11 (Nov 20, 2012)

Wow its a dead snake get over it PETA. Anyway the question wasn't whether its living or not hut what kind?

Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

thiel11 said:


> Wow its a dead snake get over it PETA. Anyway the question wasn't whether its living or not hut what kind?
> 
> Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


 Looks like the worm food kind to me.:lol:


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

The law inhibits killing the snake, there is provisioning to relocate if inhabiting property where it poses a danger to you or livestock.

Prior to the law, I've moved several while I had kids running around barefoot all day. Neighbor across the road had a big one sun'ing they walked up on. I came over and helped escort it back into a deadfall next to a swampy area. No sticks, or handling required.



No harm to the snakes. I used to go down to ok and participate in the roundup, so I know how to not get bitten and not hurt the snake.

I see hognose rarely around Brandon twnshp due to so wet, but I see tons of water snake, milk snakes, and every now again a blue racer. That is an awesome snake in Michigan. Fast, beautiful killin machine right there. Racer I saw a few years back had to be six foot.

I'll see if I can find picture. They very much act and resemble a cobra.

Sent from my Desire HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Padilen (Jun 18, 2013)

Blue racer are pretty.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Kennybks said:


> The law inhibits killing the snake, there is provisioning to relocate if inhabiting property where it poses a danger to you or livestock.
> 
> Prior to the law, I've moved several while I had kids running around barefoot all day. Neighbor across the road had a big one sun'ing they walked up on. I came over and helped escort it back into a deadfall next to a swampy area. No sticks, or handling required.
> 
> ...


Growing up blue racers were like mosquito's where we lived. They have attitude if you mess with them, sometimes even if you don't. :yikes: Haven't seen one in quite awhile.


----------

